# Nauticapedia Article - The Wreck of the C.C.G.C. Rider



## Nauticapedia

Nauticapedia contributor Nick Newell had an encounter with the wreck of the former C.C.G.C Rider in a remote location on the west coast of Vancouver Island some years ago. Marine historian Captain Clay Evans recalls, "I would say the Rider was wrecked around 1989. She was the former Fisheries Patrol Vessel Hunter Point. She had been purchased by some hand–loggers who were using her as a bunkhouse and if memory serves me right, they had actually tied a high–line to the old tow post aft and were slinging logs down the hill–side towards her. I believe it was these same chaps that were trying to tow her, possibly around Brooks Peninsula, to a new logging site when they lost the tow and she ran aground".

See the image at http://www.nauticapedia.ca/Gallery/Rider_Wreck.php


----------



## ben27

good day nauticapedia,m,yesterday.20:56.re:the wreck of the c.c.g.c.rider.a sad end to a fine vessel.great photo's.thank you for posting,regards ben27


----------

